# colochito



## sabrinita85

Hola foreros,
¿qué significa _*colochito*_?

Gracias


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, Sabri. Dove hai trovato questa curiosa parola?


----------



## Alxmrphi

parola curiosa*, vero? L'aggettivo viene dopo il sostantivo, in questo caso?


----------



## Cecilio

Alex_Murphy said:


> parola curiosa*, vero? L'aggettivo viene dopo il sostantivo, in questo caso?



In spagnolo sarebbe molto normale dire: "¿Dónde has encontrado esa curiosa palabra?" ma "palabra curiosa" sarebbe anche possibile. Non sono sicuro si italiano è normale dire "curiosa parola". Aspettiamo ai nativi.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Spiacente ancora, ma devo chiedere quando mi confuso così capisco, hai detto "si italiano", ma volevi dire "se" ("if" in inglese?).
Ma, se è normale in spagnolo poi forse è giusto in italiano, non me anche sicuro.

Nativi?!?!


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, Sabri. Dove hai trovato questa curiosa parola?



L'ho trovata su un blog. La frase è:
"Mi colochito lindo te quiero mucho"

Se l'è inventata?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> L'ho trovata su un blog. La frase è:
> "Mi calochito lindo te quiero mucho"
> 
> Se l'è inventata?



"calochito" o "colochito"?


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo sarebbe molto normale dire: "¿Dónde has encontrado esa curiosa palabra?" ma "palabra curiosa" sarebbe anche possibile. Non sono sicuro si italiano è normale dire "curiosa parola". Aspettiamo ai nativi.



In italiano:_
-Che curiosa parola!
-Che parola curiosa!
-Questa è una parola curiosa.
-Quella curiosa parola mi ha fatto ridere.
_


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> "calochito" o "colochito"?


Ops, colochito


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora è tutte e due? Entrambi sono giusti?


----------



## sabrinita85

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora è tutte e due? Entrambi sono giusti?


Sì


----------



## rocamadour

¡Hola Sabrinita!
Il Casares (Diccionario ideológico de la lengua española) mi dà:
*colocho:* m.* Viruta /* Rizo de cabello.
... quindi penso "ricciolino" o qualcosa di simile. Ciao!


----------



## Cecilio

Senza dubbio "colochito" è il diminutivo di "colocho", una parola che non esiste nello spagnolo di Spagna. Ho trovato questa definizione nel dizionario della RAE: "Persona de pelo rizado" (parola usata in Costa Rica, El Salvador, Hondiuras e Nicaragua"). Quindi penso che questo "colochito" sia effetivamente una parola "cariñosa" (non so dirlo in italiano) fra amanti o amici. Non saprei dare un equivalente nello spagnolo peninsulare. "Ricitos" suona un po ridiculo, non si direbbe mai "Ricitos míos"... Ma la parola esiste, per referirsi a una persona che ha i capelli ricci.


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> ¡Hola Sabrinita!
> Il Casares (Diccionario ideológico de la lengua española) mi dà:
> *colocho:* m.* Viruta /* Rizo de cabello.
> ... quindi penso "ricciolino" o qualcosa di simile. Ciao!





Cecilio said:


> Senza dubbio "colochito" è il diminutivo di "colocho", una parola che non esiste nello spagnolo di Spagna. Ho trovato questa definizione nel dizionario della RAE: "Persona de pelo rizado" (parola usata in Costa Rica, El Salvador, Hondiuras e Nicaragua"). Quindi penso che questo "colochito" sia effetivamente una parola "cariñosa" (non so dirlo in italiano) fra amanti o amici. Non saprei dare un equivalente nello spagnolo peninsulare. "Ricitos" suona un po ridiculo, non si direbbe mai "Ricitos míos"... Ma la parola esiste, per referirsi a una persona che ha i capelli ricci.


Ah benissimo! Io avevo cercato _colocho _sul dizionario di wr, ma non aveva prodotto nessun risultato.
Grazie ad entrambi!


PS: _Cariñosa_= affettuosa, carina


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah benissimo! Io avevo cercato _colocho _sul dizionario di wr, ma non aveva prodotto nessun risultato.
> Grazie ad entrambi!


Di niente!


----------



## Necsus

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Quindi penso che questo "colochito" sia effettivamente una parola "cariñosa" (non so dirlo in italiano) fra amanti o amici.


Direi un vezzeggiativo, o un termine affettuoso.


			
				Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Spiacente ancora, ma devo chiedere quando sono confuso, così capisco: hai detto "si italiano", ma volevi dire "se" ("if" in inglese?).
> Ma, se è normale in spagnolo poi forse è giusto anche in italiano, non ne sono sicuro.
> Nativi?!?!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Lo lamento sabrinita.   Estoy igual que tu.   No conozco esa palabra....No te preocupes.   Debe ser una expresiòn coloquial.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo sarebbe molto normale dire: "¿Dónde has encontrado esa curiosa palabra?" ma "palabra curiosa" sarebbe anche possibile. Non sono sicuro se in italiano è normale dire "curiosa parola". Aspettiamo i nativi.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie per il aiuto


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Grazie per l'aiuto


Fino alla fine..!


----------

